# Proyecto telefonia



## vakjorsan (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Estoy intentando realizar un proyecto con partes de telefonia.....y ya de buen cominezo me e encontrado varios problemas que comento por si a alguien le a pasado o sabe como solucionarlo.
Pues bien intente realizar el famoso indicador de uso de la linea del amigo pablin

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/indtelef/index.htm

pues bien, no funciona correctamente, el led verde esta encendido, pero el colorado tambien, cosa que no deberia pasar, eso si, en cuanto al verde se queda medio apagadito, pero con un condensador se apaga del todo, . El problema es el colorado..........puesto que deberia estar apagado y cuando se apage el verde encenderse.....pues no hay manera, por lo que respecta a este circuito estube revisandome todo el foro y la unica solucion es acabar poniendo la resistencia de 3k3 y el led directamente, asi si que funciona perfect, pero el caso es q dandole vueltas y mas vueltas pense que abria alguna manera.....y pense en los reles(relay), lo he intentado y tambien me hace algo raro, el se enciende cuando la linea esta en reposo y se apaga cuando se descuelga, pero el otro ni se mueve, ni se ilumina ni nada....

Alguna sugerencia?

PS: Adjunto valores en España


----------



## vakjorsan (Mar 17, 2008)

Tambien me gustaria saber, si...........esto se puede implementar de alguna manera es decir, rollo   DB9------MAX232---------Telefono, que mediante alguna forma se vea representado en una aplicacion visual basic 6 

Gracias!


----------



## bakhosm (May 10, 2008)

vakjorsan, si se peude hacer de verlo en una aplicacion, busca como conectarlos por el puerto paralelo  yo lo hice mandando señal de mi pc por medio de visual basic a un PIC16F84 y no haz probado usar compuertas?


----------



## aguila1010 (Nov 2, 2010)

compadre (asi decimos en mexico a los amigos), fijate que lo arme y me funciono a la perfeccion, y haste me di el lujo de cambiar de posicion a los leds, es decir cambie el verde por el rojo y viceversa e incluso me sirve tambien para ver si cuando estoy hablando alguien se cuelga de mi linea ya que disminuye la intensidad del diodo verde (acuerdate que los cambie), o sea que cuando estoy hablando el verde esta encendido y el rojo apagado y el rojo encendido cuando esta el telefono en reposo (colgado) e incluso si el rojo esta apagado me indica que la linea esta en mal estado, saludos

ese amigo pablin es una fiera para circuitos, saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 2, 2010)

Lo que sucede es que la linea telefonica es un circuito de alimentacion microfonica y prevalece la corriente no la tension (tensiones desde 24Vdc hasta 48Vdc se pueden medir en la linea, dependiendo de las distancia a la cual se encuentra el telefono o abonada de la central telefonica) y por eso en algunos funciona y en otros no, debes modificar los valores para estar acorde a tu tension de linea, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------

